# H: IA,DH,Malifaux and Misc all free UK P&P W: Cash £££ [UK]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all still trying to clear space









Imperial Armour vol 1 and 2 £30 each









Random old books £8

















Dungeonquest complete used but good condition £30









Dark Heresy Lot (DH main book original Black Library version; GM Screen and Inquisitors Handbook) all in mint condition £45 free postage

















Malifaux Levicticus Crew (enough models to field a large leviticus crew) £45 free postage

Free Postage applies to UK only for other Locales please ask and I'll see what I can do.


----------

